# What are your hopes, dreams and/or fantasies?



## edwestwickfan (Jul 9, 2011)

I think I chose the right section but i'm not all that sure anyways what are your hopes, dreams, and fantasies? I'm just curious. My dream is to be famous, I hope to have a nice family and inspire others by doing some crazy thing that will help impact the world somehow and my fantasy is to be a wizard like Alex on Wizards Of Waverly Place.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

My farfetched fantasy is to become famous definitely for hip-hop. I'd like to do other things like acting and hosting shows and stuff. Either that or I'd want to be one of those really really special special soldiers that are way more special than special forces and everything, you know like stealth and silenced weapons and it looks really cool.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

My fantasy would be to travel into space. I also wanna walk on Mars.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am all about home ownership. It doesn't even have to be a house. It can be a 300-square-foot box in the sky. I'm hoping that in ten years I will be in a position to buy.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i do not have any hopes and dreams. in the past, everything seemed to be so mysterious and exciting. now though i find everything mundane and boring. whenever i get what i want, i don't want it anymore. dunno what's wrong with me.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I would like to have essays published, see _Tristan and Isolde_ at the Opéra in Paris, fall in requited love, knit a shawl, live in Calais, visit the birthplace of my Grandmother in Dnipropetrovsk, speak fluent French and German.. and perhaps lay flowers on the grave of Audrey Hepburn.

My most romantic fantasy is myself as a vagabond.. wandering across northwestern Europe with a bindle full of bread and cheese over my shoulder.


----------



## edwestwickfan (Jul 9, 2011)

GraceP said:


> My hopes are to get a job or volunteer, become fluent in German (I'm at C1 now. Reading is my strongest point) and move to Germany when I'm 18. (and go to university there)
> My dream is to move to Germany.
> My fantasies are to finish my website or story, move to Germany and teach English in a Gymnasium school. I've found a university with courses for the latter, and I hope to be able to go there.
> 
> ...


It's funny that you say that because my dream is to actually live in Britain and I feel that it's similiar to saying 'I want to be a famous actor' or 'I want to go skydiving' and I hope that I don't stay in the U.S. my whole life. I like your idea's though


----------



## edwestwickfan (Jul 9, 2011)

Hadron said:


> i do not have any hopes and dreams. in the past, everything seemed to be so mysterious and exciting. now though i find everything mundane and boring. whenever i get what i want, i don't want it anymore. dunno what's wrong with me.


I feel that way too sometimes, I don't think anything's wrong with you by the way cuz I can relate nothing thrills me all too much anymore but I'm just fulfilling my hopes and dreams just so when I dies I'm remembered for something good.


----------



## edwestwickfan (Jul 9, 2011)

AudreyHepburn said:


> I would like to have essays published, see _Tristan and Isolde_ at the Opéra in Paris, fall in requited love, knit a shawl, live in Calais, visit the birthplace of my Grandmother in Dnipropetrovsk, speak fluent French and German.. and perhaps lay flowers on the grave of Audrey Hepburn.
> 
> My most romantic fantasy is myself as a vagabond.. wandering across northwestern Europe with a bindle full of bread and cheese over my shoulder.


sounds fancy


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

My hope is to find a job that doesn't make me misereable, that I'm good at, that is intrinsically rewarding, and is financially rewarding.

Other than that, I would like to get barrelled standing up on a surfboard.

Related to surfing I would like to get in incredible shape

I would like to meet someone I'm compatible with.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

I want to work with North Korean defectors/refugees to help them start their new life. If a miracle happens in the next few years and North Korea becomes fine and dandy and/or re-unites with the South, then work in the government to help the reunification process or something like that.

Fantasy would be being rich and famous and having people read interviews I gave in magazines/online. Haha, no intention of ever trying to make this reality--just fun to think about.

OH! And be happy.


----------



## bootless (Jul 10, 2011)

Hadron said:


> i do not have any hopes and dreams. in the past, everything seemed to be so mysterious and exciting. now though i find everything mundane and boring. whenever i get what i want, i don't want it anymore. dunno what's wrong with me.


yeah i feel like that too, but that's why my dream is to change the world. After all if you're gonna dream something small then don't dream at all, its better that way. And the quest for the dream is actually better then achieving it so enjoy it.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope to complete my dream of writing my fantasy book series. ><

I also hope to complete 6 years of college somewhat quickly.


----------

